# WHEELIE FUN



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Awesome video, I love riding on the beach. Curious, did your buddy have it full throttle at the end when you caught up to him like he was sitting still? Also, what helmet cam are you using?

EDIT: Nevermind about the full throttle question, just noticed you have a 665 in your other drag video. Looks like yours is fairly quick.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks glad you enjoyed it! LOL yeah he was holding her flat.....heres the helmet cam that I use http://www.chinavasion.com/sports-action-camcorders/cvngdc33/ 
Scroll down once you click the link to see pic's of it but looks to be unavailable atm.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thats awesome!!!


----------

